# Ablass der Lipno Talsperre???



## Zander B (6. Dezember 2003)

Halli Hallo! 
#w 

Habe bei einer Recherche über den Lipno Stausee in Tschechien auf der Seite kajaksport.at einen Vermerk gefunden, daß die Lipno-Talsperre in Tschechien Ende September 2003 abgelassen worden wäre.

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, ob dies zutrifft und ob dies irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Fischerei im nächsten Jahr hat???

Vielen Dank, Euer

Zander B.:m


----------



## el.perca (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Zander B,
die Beschreibung hört sich so an, als ob dort in reglemäßigen Abständen öfter mal die Schleusen geöffnet werden.
Von österreichischen Stauseen, bei denen ebenfalls im Ablauf WWK gefahren wird, weiss ich, dass dies im Sommer z.B. jeden Nachmittag um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit der Fall ist. Die Kanuten warten dann am Einstieg nur auf diesen Moment.... und dann geht's ab :l 
Das wird beim Lipno wohl ähnlich sein.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er komplett abgelassen wird.
Und bezüglich der Fische dürfte das überhaupt keine Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Zander B (7. Dezember 2003)

*Antwort an el.perca*

Hallo el.perca.
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich habe Deinen Namen auch schon im Zusammenhang mit der Konversation mit esox (Angeln am Lipno) gelesen und wollte Kontakt zu Dir aufnehmen. Leider hast Du Deine e-mail-Anschrift nicht veröffentlicht. 

Wir wollen im Juni (16-29.06.04) mit 6 Kollegen zum Lipno. Kannst Du uns einen Tipp geben, in welche Region wir fahren sollen? Der See ist ja riesig und wir haben keinen Plan. Wäre toll, wenn Du Dich nochmal melden könntest. 

Vielen Dank, Gruß, Znader B.


----------



## Rossitc (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

wir wohnen ganz in der Nähe vom Lipnostausee und waren auch vor ca. 10 Jahren schon mal da.
Haben damals im September einige schwach maßige Hechte gefangen aber mangels passender Köderfische keine Chance auf größere Exemplare gehabt.
Wir hatten damals keine Köderfische mit und am See waren von Einheimischen nur Gründlinge zu bekommen, die sich dann meistens zwischen den Steinen verkrochen haben. 
Beim zweiten Trip Ende November gabs über Nacht einen Wintereinbruch, wobei bei einem Temperatursturz auf 
- 15 Grad der Uferbereich zugefroren war.
An Angeln war da nicht mehr zu denken und wir machten es uns im Hotel bei ein paar Bieren und Krimsekt gemütlich. #g

Wir würden gerne wieder mal hinfahren und wären auch an weiteren Infos über gute Stellen, etc interessiert.

Gruß + Petri Heil
Rossitc#h


----------



## el.perca (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Zander B,
ich weiss nicht, ob sich die PN mit Deinem letzten Posting überschnitten hat, aber egal ... 
Ich habe gerade nochmal meine Linkliste durchforstet und das ein oder andere Interessante gefunden:
Allgemeine Infos über den LipnoStausee (Preise, ...)  findest Du hier. .
Wir sind immer im Hotel Swing  in Cerna  (Ortsteil Radslav) abgestiegen (auf der HP ist auch eine Landkarte von See und Umgebung).
Das Hotel kann ich nur empfehlen. Schöne Zimmer, super Frühstücksbuffet, Restaurant im Haus und wenn Ihr nett zum Koch seit, bereitet er Euch Euern Fang auch gleich zu :g 
Angelkarten bekommt Ihr in der Pension Adler, gleich am Ortseingang von Cerna. Im Restaurant neben der Pension Adler könnt Ihr ein Boot mit E-Motor mieten (im Juni solltet Ihr besser eines vorbestellen). Dummerweise habe ich weder Tel noch Name des Restaurants in meinen Unterlagen gefunden. Aber bezüglich E-Boot-Reservierung müsste die Touristen-Info in Horni Plana  (der nächstgrößere Ort) der richtige Ansprechpartner sein.
Ich wünsche Euch im voraus schon mal viel Spaß und viel Erfolg am Lipno #h


----------

